# Completely Shut down..



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been on my PCT for 3 weeks now, waiting 18 days after last injection, using clomid 50/50/50/50 after 12 week test E cycle and Deca. I ordered Nolva a few weeks after my first order and it plain and simple never arrived. Source gone and everything. I don't know what to do? I am looking for another nolva source but its been difficult. Please give me some advice. 

I HAVENT HAD A HARD ON FOR 2 WEEKS!! I don't think the clomid is doing it by itself and i dont want to be struggling for another six months! i am in college, time is of the essence


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 20, 2013)

So you ran Nanadrone Decantonate (Deca)? That can take 4-6 weeks after the last injection to clear your system enough to start PCT. The Decantonate ester is one of the slowest-clearing esters of all, it clears significantly more slowly than Enanthate. You should have stopped the Deca a few weeks before the test e for them to clear at the same time. So it sounds like you may have started PCT while still having too high of levels of Deca in your system for it to do anything. And actually, 18 days waiting with test E, you might not have given that enough time to clear either.

I'd say you might want to extend your PCT to 6 weeks to make sure you're getting the full benefits of your SERMS AFTER the anabolics have cleared your system. Add some Nolva starting now. 

Also you probably should have run HCG during your cycle, or at least blasted it afterwards, to make your recovery faster and easier. 

To find Nolva or Clomid, if you need them only for research purposes, you can look at the board sponsor, Manpower. They can have it to you in 3 days.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have any way to find HCG, it might benefit you to blast it for a week or two before you resume PCT. I've never run deca myself, hopefully some of these guys with more experience can give you some good advice.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you done any blood work to know where you are?  What you think is completely shut down might be an estro issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Have you done any blood work to know where you are?  What you think is completely shut down might be an estro issue.



Yup....


Go to board sponsor manpower research. Get the clomiphene and tamoxifen there.

ATTN NOOBS: this is why you don't run deca and or tren in your first couple cycles. It is, by its nature very difficult to recover from for most people.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

ill  go  ahead  and  say  it  also....
I keep viagra.... in  stock.  for  those  times  when im  jammed  on a  situation.   never been shut  down  but.... keep  my  bases  checked.


as  stated  above.  

good  luck  with  the deca dick issue.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

btw....    just looking at my gear I  get a  hard on.  

/ end  useless post


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree with BigWorm: get bloods done. Good chance your estro is through the roof. if you have a sudden desire to watch the Lifetime channel for hours on end, this also counts as proof.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL thank you for advice. I failed to mention i DID stop deca 2 weeks before Test. I had everything under control until i got duped. I will get bloods done ASAP. Quick Question: Am i running Nolva 40/40/40? Make PCT how much longer? I assume every person is different but a general guideline would be great. Thank you for all your help and not flaming me, toooo bad...


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yup....
> 
> 
> Go to board sponsor manpower research. Get the clomiphene and tamoxifen there.
> ...



Is clomiphene the same as clomid? i ordered tamoxifen, how should i run it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Is clomiphene the same as clomid? i ordered tamoxifen, how should i run it?



Yes clomid is clomiphene 

100mg per day for one week then 3 weeks of 50mg

Tamoxifen at 40mg per day for 4 weeks

Then get blood work


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

ok thank you. i will post the bloodwork on here and we'll go from there.
EDIT: Even though ive been on clomid for 3 weeks already. i should start immediately at 100mg/ and so forth..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope u got yiur bench up to at least 155 on deca for 6 reps lol


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I hope u got yiur bench up to at least 155 on deca for 6 reps lol



Dude have you ever tried 155 x 6 reps? This isn't MR. Olympia.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 20, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Dude have you ever tried 155 x 6 reps? This isn't MR. Olympia.



Glad to see you still have your sense of humor... I hope...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha I remember the day before I joined the marines I couldn't bench 115 without help
Now that's a fuckin joke


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Haha I remember the day before I joined the marines I couldn't bench 115 without help
> Now that's a fuckin joke



That is LOL. Do you need some help? i could get you to 135 no problem..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

325 max now ... Figured it out


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

135 is the new 325


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

In all seriousness now. How should i blast my HCG? 500iu e/d for a week?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

I ran it 500 a day for two weeks.   And starting pct 3 days after 
Or u can run 1000 a day
Or 2000 every other day


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

you deliver it IntraMusclular right?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have estro problems already, blasting hcg is just going to make it worse.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

HCG is sub-q


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 20, 2013)

ok looks like bloodwork first and we'll go from there..


----------

